# Aqua Botanic Radio BlogTalk Radio -- Live now!



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with Aqua Botanic. There's no referral and/or advertising incentives.

There's an interesting live talk to collectoritis and cool plant species.

Here's a link: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/aquabotanic/2012/02/04/aqua-botanic-radio-plant-addiction

Or you can call in to listen to or join in on the conversation: (877) 280-9689.

Just fun to talk to some other plant nerds.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love how informal the whole thing is. It's just a plant nerd get together. It's funny listening to everyone trying to pronounce all the names of stuff.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

It could have gone a little smoother, but I had fun and I think we got the points across. Thanks for coming on Nick. I was going to give away a bag of Eco complete, but I completely forgot about it!

Next week the president of Florida aquatic nurseries is on. One guest...should be less confusing! 



> I love how informal the whole thing is. It's just a plant nerd get together.


Well that was supposed to be the general intent. I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Robert H said:


> It could have gone a little smoother, but I had fun and I think we got the points across. Thanks for coming on Nick. I was going to give away a bag of Eco complete, but I completely forgot about it!
> 
> Next week the president of Florida aquatic nurseries is on. One guest...should be less confusing!
> 
> ...


 I completely forgot. I was out watering the goats, and getting wood  

I thought it was in the evening for some reason  Now I am sad.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Great show! Wish i could've made it but I work all the time. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats all right, we talked about you Caton and your Bacopa! :icon_mrgr


----------

